# prayers for my family



## grouper throat (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't been the husband the past few years that I started out being and I got controlling about money and selfish with my personal time. My wife and I are seperated now and I wish you guys would pray for us and my 5 yr old daughter so we can get through this. It's bad, very bad. 

I would also ask if you guys know any Bible verses that could help me through these troubling times I would appreciate that alot. The Lord and reading my Bible has been the only peaceful time of my days in the past few weeks. Thank you!


----------



## Sargent (Jun 9, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you and your family.

Try The Book of 1 Corinthians .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! Prayer sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 9, 2011)

Praying for you and the family...................................


----------



## jeffro429 (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 9, 2011)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Prayers also.

I use the Psalms when trouble knocks to help call out to the Lord as David did.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 9, 2011)

If I were in your place, honestly, I'd be begging and pleading for a chance to prove myself to her again.

You're in my prayers.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 10, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> If I were in your place, honestly, I'd be begging and pleading for a chance to prove myself to her again.
> 
> You're in my prayers.



I did and I overcompensated with being with her and my daughter too much when she really wanted time to herself so I think it was counterproductive. 

Thank y'all so much for the prayers/suggestions and I really appreciate it.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Prayers also.
> 
> I use the Psalms when trouble knocks to help call out to the Lord as David did.



x2 prayer sent


----------



## KEG (Jun 10, 2011)

My divorce is final & I miss my 5 year old daugher terribly.  If your wife wants space, give it to her.  I smothered mine when we separated and it made things worse, which I didn't think was possible.  Now I know better.  Give her space and let her see that you are a changed man by your actions.  Spend time with your kid.  She deserves for her mom & dad to work things out and be together.
Praying for you!


----------



## speedcop (Jun 10, 2011)

you have answered your own question. Your actions must coincide with Gods or your action may useless. Remember, regardless of the final outcome,follow Gods leads and trust in him. We pray for you all


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 13, 2011)

prayers said


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 14, 2011)

You got them.  Stay focused, pray and turn it over to God.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 6, 2011)

I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your prayers. It turns out, my wife was having an affair for 5-6 months or so and decided she wanted her 'space' so she could see her boyfriend more. I thank the Lord above that I found out now and not any later on. 

I will continue to live on as God wants me to and be the best father to my daughter. Again, thank you all and may God bless you.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 6, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Prayers also.
> 
> I use the Psalms when trouble knocks to help call out to the Lord as David did.



This is what I normally do. David found himself falling short, and I believe that around Psalm 50 is a very good prayer David said. It can be modified to fit anyones need. Try using it in meditation. Sorry to hear that. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm very sorry and I can only imagine the disappointment you must feel.  But the truth is, life goes on.  Don't allow it to ruin you life.  Draw closer to God for a clearer understanding.
God's blessings to you.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jul 6, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Lorri (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your wife - stay focused on God - he will get you through it - keep in touch with your daughter - she needs her daddy in her life - I know it is hard but you will get through it - I have been through it and now I have a wonderful man that loves the Lord in my life


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 14, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm very sorry and I can only imagine the disappointment you must feel.  But the truth is, life goes on.  Don't allow it to ruin you life.  Draw closer to God for a clearer understanding.
> God's blessings to you.



I agree and still praying for you


----------



## Phoelix (Jul 28, 2011)

You are a good man, God will take care of you......


----------



## KEG (Jul 29, 2011)

Recently found out my wife was doing the same thing.  It doesn't make things any easier.  Trust in God and be there for your daughter.  One day your 5 year old will be old enough to ask questions.  Be able to tell her that you were the better person.  Be able to tell her the truth.  Your ex will have to answer to her one day for her actions.


----------

